# Chateau Country Club de Tredion, 4 bedroom



## levatino (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello all,

I am wondering if anyone can offer any firsthand information on this timeshare?

I saw some RCI reviews however most are dated.

Any help appreciated!

Paul Levatino


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 3, 2012)

I have been there twice.  It is in a very atmospheric old chateau.  The last time I was there, the unit had been renovated not long before.  Nothing in the way of resort activities, but the best use of the resort is to take a car and tour the area.  It is nice to come back to your own chateau in the evening each day.


----------



## levatino (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

